
EEVblog Channel: How Much I Make on YouTube REVEALED - bellajbadr
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8qdOAEQnps
======
ChuckMcM
This is an excellent breakdown of the blended strategy, part Patreon, part
Youtube ads, part sales of merchandise on their blog.

There are three things I find pretty interesting about this;

First is that it is a job that didn't exist before the Internet. There are
elements of it, and perhaps it might have been a late night television show,
but really anybody can make a youtube or twitch channel these days. Whether or
not anyone will watch is a completely different story.

The second thing is that this guy has 405K subscribers, you can call those
'viewers' in television lingo that is a pretty small audience (for television
shows). And yet he is able to achieve an annual run rate of about $96K/year
gross ($3K/month Patreon + $5K/month youtube) So while it would be crazy to
try to produce a television show for that, as a one person endeavor it works
out.

And the final thing was the percentage of his youtube revenue that is from
RED. In his example its about 20% of his ad revenues. I would have expected it
to be more although I don't know how Google computes RED revenue. I expect
they would at some point adopt something like the ratings/share system that
broadcast television has been using for years.

